# Are you Kidding me????



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1904/sunrise_stripes/

$159.00 for a kit and pattern? Yikes! I must not be a yarn snob at all.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

I got that ad this morning and wondered how many they would sell. These days few people have that kind of money ! Be interesting to know how many they do sell. Wow


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yikes, that is a whole lot of money for some yarn and a pattern. I wish I had so much money that I could buy all of that yarn!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Strange!!!!
If you buy the XL Kit it's only $60.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

It seems like a lot of money for a linen cotton blend of yarn.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

gulp


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

No, if you buy the XL it is an additional $60 . Total of $219 !


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Kellanrevere said:


> No, if you buy the XL it is an additional $60 . Total of $219 !


Oh YIKES!!!!
Guess I should've read it a little longer, oh well! Hope the rest of my day doesn't keep going this way.

Bad night, husband rushed to hospital, guess I didn't get enough sleep.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

That would put a stop to my knitting right in its tracks!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Strange!!!!
> If you buy the XL Kit it's only $60.


I think the XL kit is an extra $60.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh YIKES!!!!
> Guess I should've read it a little longer, oh well! Hope the rest of my day doesn't keep going this way.
> 
> Bad night, husband rushed to hospital, guess I didn't get enough sleep.


Hope hubby is doing better now.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1904/sunrise_stripes/
> 
> $159.00 for a kit and pattern? Yikes! I must not be a yarn snob at all.


"Yikes!" doesn't even cover it. And I saw another one, same site, for $199. :shock: They have GOT to be kidding.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Um...>WHOA!!!!!!! I just stepped down a few notches myself...ShEESH


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I can see the yarn colors but where is the pic of what you would be making.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

kjchamberlain1 said:


> I can see the yarn colors but where is the pic of what you would be making.


I had the same problem. Picture of yarn but not the picture of what you would be making. It did say it was a tee, however. If I won the lottery, I would still not pay that for a tee shirt that I had to make myself, no matter how beautiful.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

kjchamberlain1 said:


> I can see the yarn colors but where is the pic of what you would be making.


After I got the page that showed the yarn colors, I clicked on the "Store" tab at the top, and selected "Kits". Then looked for the name of the kit, and it showed the picture. Nothing really spectacular, imho. Especially for THAT price.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

kjchamberlain1 said:


> I can see the yarn colors but where is the pic of what you would be making.


Had an email from them that showed the "tee" but no price for the kit. Pattern price only and is was $7.99, I think.


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

Stablebummom said:


> http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1904/sunrise_stripes/
> 
> $159.00 for a kit and pattern? Yikes! I must not be a yarn snob at all.


Honestly do not know how they can charge that much. Rowan, which I consider an upmarket company charge $13.62 for 100g of there 50%linen 50%cotton yarn. Fiesta yarns do have a higher percentage of linen - but even so !!!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/5th-avenue-hoodie

That is cheap compared to this one. It is a new company on Ravelery, or at least new to me. I fell in love with the pattern but in order to get it I have to buy their yarn. My size would be either $300.00 or $912.00 depending on whether I chose cashmere or merino. All of their patterns (which are really lovely) are sold this way. I would love to be able to get a couple of patterns but just can't afford the yarn. I wrote and asked what those of us who can't wear wool or cashmere were supposed to do, but no answer yet.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1904/sunrise_stripes/
> 
> $159.00 for a kit and pattern? Yikes! I must not be a yarn snob at all.


I only got to see the yarn.......but that was enough!!! There is NOTHING I am good enough knitting that I would attempt a yarn this expensive with which to make it!! Better yet......I will never knit well enough to even ATTEMPT to make anything with this yarn -- EVER!!


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh I agree, I was just seeing the yarn and wondered what it looked like


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

kjchamberlain1 said:


> Oh I agree, I was just seeing the yarn and wondered what it looked like


Yeah....it's the colors that grab ya. I saw recently about dying "plain" yarn in a 2-litre soda bottle, out in the sun, like making "sun-tea." I've also heard/read about using Kool-Aid for dying yarn. Wonder if that's the way to go, with some really inexpensive yarn, just to experiment with color???


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh YIKES!!!!
> Guess I should've read it a little longer, oh well! Hope the rest of my day doesn't keep going this way.
> 
> Bad night, husband rushed to hospital, guess I didn't get enough sleep.


Oh Kiwi-so sorry to hear about your hubby. How's he doing now?


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

There must be gold woven in because to pay that kind of money for a sweater that you have to knit yourself is crazy!! I wouldn't even pay that much for a sweater already made!! In fact, I don't spend that much on all the clothes I buy in a year!!!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry, I hit the button twice.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Which planet are they on?????? they don't live in the real world...probably for people with more money than sense.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> There must be gold woven in because to pay that kind of money for a sweater that you have to knit yourself is crazy!! I wouldn't even pay that much for a sweater already made!! In fact, I don't spend that much on all the clothes I buy in a year!!!


I'm with you. I suppose there must be some people who buy this yarn or they wouldn't be selling it at that price, but I am not one of them either. :thumbdown:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

If your kidding so am I,that's way over the top and down the other side. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Ridiculous price - I don't think I could stand myself if I dared to spend that much. Even the $50 I spent yesterday,at Tuesday morning for 18 balls of pure wool yarn (some of which retails at $18 a ball) had me cringing in guilt!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

It would need to be spun gold for those prices Even then I could not buy it Too rich for my lifestyle


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow. It must be nice to knit with


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

kjchamberlain1 said:


> I can see the yarn colors but where is the pic of what you would be making.


Yup - I agree. Where is the picture?? For that $$, I sure would need to see what the finished result could look like.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

I got this ad in an email too.... and as soon as I saw the price I deleted it. There are lots of similar patterns and less expensive years out there ... Fiesta must be nuts! My rule of thumb is... does the pattern and yarn $total come to more than I'd pay for the same item in a store.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Strange!!!!
> If you buy the XL Kit it's only $60.


You are not reading that right, you add $60. MORE to the kit price for the larger sizes.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

$159 for the kit and all you get is a picture of the yarn. How wierd is that?


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

That's why they have a 'fiesta' when they sell something ;-)


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I always balk at the price on kits. I just think that is way too much. But then I start buying yarn for something I'd like to make and before you know it I've spent $100 or more without realizing it.
Right now I'm working on a baby sweater set for my 1st grand. I fell in love with the colors and feel of the yarn so picked out what I wanted with no pattern in mind. 2 skeins gray, 1 skein white, 1 skein turquoise, 1 skein red. Took it to the register to pay and before I knew it just the yarn cost me over $60. I'm now working the little outfit and love it, but I'd never have spent that much for an already made outfit new grand or not.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

I had the same reaction when I say the price for this kit. Fiesta has some gorgeous yarns but their prices are way out of my league!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Definitely beyond YIKES!!


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1734/blended_stripes_top/ This top is $199!!!!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Didn't see picture of what was to be knitted with the yarn.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1904/sunrise_stripes/
> 
> $159.00 for a kit and pattern? Yikes! I must not be a yarn snob at all.


Plus you have to spend the time to make it. SO not worth the price.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

OK, so I gift for someone and everybody else admires it - OR they share Yikes is right!!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

If you go to the kits page and see the price of the other kits, you will have a heart attack. There is nothing spectacular about the patterns and although Fiesta has some nice colorways and beautiful yarns, the price for this is way, way, way to high. They must be after people with money to throw away. That certainly isn't me or most of the KPers I've had the pleasure of associating with on this forum.

Geez. Are they on crack or something?


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

With my luck,IF I did make such a wild and crazy purchase, my sweater would get thrown in the washer, on HOT, with the whites!


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

My heart just got it's exercise for the day! Good grief!!!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I treated myself to a ball of Quiviut yarn at a knitting show last year. The price was way out of my league for normal but I had thought about it for a couple of years and decided to treat myself as a one off. I haven't decided what to make with it yet. It seems to deserve to be more than a scarf or shawl but I can't think of just what yet. So for a one off treat o.k, regular purchase, no. Particularly as something similar is much cheaper.


----------



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

kiwifrau - hope your husband is doing well


----------



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

never saw the pic either but that's ok, don't want to! that's crazy


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Bad night, husband rushed to hospital, guess I didn't get enough sleep.


I hope your husband is okay. Keeping good thoughts for a speedy recovery.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Omg! You would think, at least, the yarn is silk or cashmere!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Strange!!!!
> If you buy the XL Kit it's only $60.


Hmmmm. How odd!


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

Remind me to buy a few dozen. LOL


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! That's above my budget!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Now I really feel like a pauper! LOL


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

At that price it should have some gold thread in it. I just bought a skein of yarn for $5.99 and felt I was over paying. Would not pay that much for yarn.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

They don't even give you a picture of what your $159 should look like. My Grandmother would have called that buying a pig in a poke.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I for one, won't be ordering any time soon.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I took a look at other kits on that site. Frankly, if I'm spending that much money for a sweater, I'm thinking it ought to be knit for me. Wait a second- and a pair of shoes!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Strange!!!!
> If you buy the XL Kit it's only $60.


I think you have to buy the regular size AND the XLsize to make the XL size. It is an additional $60 for the extra yarn you would need for the larger size!!!! Pretty Tee but too pricey for me


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

You think this is expensive, you should see some of the block of the month quilts at Keepsake Quilting - they run $300 - $400 for the fabric and pattern for just the quilt top, then you still have to buy the batting and backing material.


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

Think I'll stick to spinning my own yarn. Got my gorgeous Alpaca fleece yesterday, 500grm silver grey, 700grms soft apricot (cria) and 700grms of dk brown (suri) all for $90. I'm going to have so much pleasure spinning this wonderful stash...............


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Their stripped kits are very expensive. I can't imagine anyone paying that much.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

You have got to be kidding. Must be some special yarn. I will never know, would never pay that price.


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

They sell enough to keep a business going. I am not a yarn snob but when a dear friend shut down her yarn shop she let me come in and buy anything I wanted for $3 a skien. I was able to get my grubby little hands on several skiens of fiesta and it is wonderful. Can't afford it now. But that was one huge haul...


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

Fiesta has wonderful products. All you need to do is touch their fibers and you can feel the quality. To a smoker, it is a couple of cartons of cigarettes that goes up in smoke with nothing to show for the $$ spent. Put it in perspective and you will see that it is worth the money to make a special garment you will get to enjoy for years.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

er ah I would like to meet the person who actually buys this kit - wouldn't you??!?


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm a yarn scrooge. Bargains or handspun for me. I saw a skein 100grms for A$21 the other day. You can buy a kilo (2.4pounds) Fleece for that.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I also got that ad. I was so sure it was a typo. I think the picture was in my ad (email)but I don't see it at the site.


----------



## pemkelly (Sep 9, 2012)

Silverkiwi said:


> Think I'll stick to spinning my own yarn. Got my gorgeous Alpaca fleece yesterday, 500grm silver grey, 700grms soft apricot (cria) and 700grms of dk brown (suri) all for $90. I'm going to have so much pleasure spinning this wonderful stash...............


This sounds just wonderful, Silverkiwi. I have never thought about spinning my own before but you just made it sound so perfect. I knit for pleasure and price. Spinning might just be something to try.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Linday said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/5th-avenue-hoodie
> 
> That is cheap compared to this one. It is a new company on Ravelery, or at least new to me. I fell in love with the pattern but in order to get it I have to buy their yarn. My size would be either $300.00 or $912.00 depending on whether I chose cashmere or merino. All of their patterns (which are really lovely) are sold this way. I would love to be able to get a couple of patterns but just can't afford the yarn. I wrote and asked what those of us who can't wear wool or cashmere were supposed to do, but no answer yet.


I looked at String Yarn and no projects have been made from their yarn . Looked at 6 or 7 patterns, same thing, no projects. That should be a clue for them..


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

People should post these ads when they sell their hand crafted items at creative art fairs, craft shows, etc. If people knew what the industry charges for these things, our prices would appear the bargain they are.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, if I bought the kit, the gift for everyone else on my list would be to stare at it and admire it!!! I guess i am still looking to see if anybody is going to say they bought it!!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

gina said:


> I looked at String Yarn and no projects have been made from their yarn . Looked at 6 or 7 patterns, same thing, no projects. That should be a clue for them..


Did you see the price of their String Yarn?!!!!!! They had some yarn that was $195 PER SKEIN!!!!! I know this store is located in New York, BUT those prices are RIDICULOUS. Note: they also sell yarn from other companies, like Debbi Bliss, artyarns, etc. (some more reasonably priced). Wonder how much of that $195 per skein they sell.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm as much of a yarn snob as the next person . . . just my budget that's not!


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

pjcoldren said:


> I'm as much of a yarn snob as the next person . . . just my budget that's not!


I reckon quite a few of us have champagne tastes, but only a beer income!!


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

I totally agree. I could buy a lot more yarn than that for $159.


----------

